# Valencia Open 2014



## raulsancho (Dec 15, 2013)

Valencia open will be Feb 1, 2014.

Categories: 
2x2 2 rounds.
3x3 3 rounds.
3x3 OH 1 round.
3x3 FM 2.
3x3 WF 1 round.
3x3 Bf 1 round.
3x3 MBf 1.
4x4 1 round.
4x4 Bf 1.
5x5 1 round.
5x5 Bf 1.
Pyraminx 1 round.
Clock 1 round.
Megaminx 1 round

Organizer: Raúl Sancho Molinero

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=ValenciaOpen2014

website of this competition: http://valenciaopenrubik.wix.com/2014


----------

